# Patchouli Oil



## KKDJLJA (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi everyone
Im new here but not to soap making.  I have a freind asking me to make a patchouli soap for her.  But she wants the maximum amount of patchouli oil that can possibly go into the soap.  For a 4lb bar, can anyone tell me how much that would be
TIA
Kelly


----------



## carebear (Nov 14, 2009)

I wouldn't go ANY higher than an ounce of patchouli essential oil per pound of oils in a CP soap.

Not sure for MP soap.  Maybe half that?

(did she smell your oil?  some people remember it as one thing, but when they smell it again they find out it's pretty.... distinctive)


----------



## KKDJLJA (Nov 14, 2009)

I do cold press, and thats what I usually do is 1 oz per pound of soap.  But she doesnt think its strong enough.  Apparently there is a person that used to make soap for her, that said there was a "maximum safe amount" that could be used, and thats what they did.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Kelly!  I don't know for sure, but several of the sites where you can buy fragrance oils and essential oils have a "safe usage" percentage marked, maybe check one of them and see if patchouli has a value listed?


----------



## KKDJLJA (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Eva!!!  Didnt know you were here. I just found it.

Can you give me a site.  I do all my own ordering on my oils.  And Ive looked and looked for safety data.  Any help is appreciated


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, the only one I found so far that has safety percentages listed for patchouli has it listed as 100%, so not much help, LOL! It has others differently, so I'm *ass*uming it's not an error or unknown like I first thought... http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... ls%3a++M-Z


----------



## KKDJLJA (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Eva!  I appreciate it!!!


----------

